# Diabetes a fraud



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Diabetes is a fraud. They make you think you need to take all these prescription drugs for the rest of your life. Prescription drugs actually starts diabetes cause they make you gain weight. Non prescription drugs are no good. Artificial sweetners contribute to diabetes and weight gain. Therefor Aspartame is no good. An Overuse of white flour and white sugar contributes to diabetes. An over use of trans fats, another that contributes to diabetes. And if you dont get enough exercise and eat more then you walk they're probably going to tell you that you have diabetes. Cinnamon helps combat diabetes and Raw apple cider vinegar. You should be drinking water and cut down on foods and you should be able to get ahead.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Diabetes is very real. Are you talking about prescribed treatments taking advantage of people's fears? I think that is true with any condition. The best thing you can do is to educate yourself and to alter your lifestyle. You can live a normal life with diabetes. I do not have it, but know people that do and have worked with the insulin/igf effects on the body.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

I know its real ,but what they make you believe is not real.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm glad you clarified, I was a little confused. My Grandmother lives off food she grows in her garden and meat she hunts herself and she has diabetes now. She was never fat, but now she's a skeleton.

The best thing anyone with any condition or disease can do is educate themselves on their body and science and keep these things in mind whenever someone is trying to sell them a treatment, be it special diets or pills.


----------



## atticusp (Feb 10, 2011)

> Prescription drugs actually starts diabetes cause they make you gain weight.

I stopped reading there.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Carbs are fine m'kay.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

PinkFloyd75 said:


> Diabetes is a fraud. They make you think you need to take all these prescription drugs for the rest of your life. Prescription drugs actually starts diabetes cause they make you gain weight. Non prescription drugs are no good. Artificial sweetners contribute to diabetes and weight gain. Therefor Aspartame is no good. An Overuse of white flour and white sugar contributes to diabetes. An over use of trans fats, another that contributes to diabetes. And if you dont get enough exercise and eat more then you walk they're probably going to tell you that you have diabetes. Cinnamon helps combat diabetes and Raw apple cider vinegar. You should be drinking water and cut down on foods and you should be able to get ahead.


Excuse me, my father has type 2 diabetes and I can assure you it is very real and without the meds he may not be alive today. I am taking diabex so that I don't develop diabetes. It worries me frequently. Don't post something like this when you clearly don't have all the facts:sigh


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

Ok this is very interesting and might even be true! My mother was on anti anxiety and anti depressant prescriptions for about 8 yrs until she became diabetic. I always suspected it would have been from the big doses of prescriptions she was given - Diabetes does not run in my family and she wasn't an over eater or anything...

when she had it, it was definitely real! 

it doesn't make what you're saying invalid you might have something going there..


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Type 1 diabetes is not hereditary and a family history only increases your risk of type 2. A lack of a history doesn't make it impossible. I've been diabetic(type 1) for 15 years and was never on any medication before becoming so. I assure you Diabetes is VERY real.:mum


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

CrazyCatLady said:


> I'm glad you clarified, I was a little confused. My Grandmother lives off food she grows in her garden and meat she hunts herself and she has diabetes now. She was never fat, but now she's a skeleton.
> 
> The best thing anyone with any condition or disease can do is educate themselves on their body and science and keep these things in mind whenever someone is trying to sell them a treatment, be it special diets or pills.


To you and softshock11 - Diabetes doesn't necessarily occur due to obesity. In other words someone can be not-fat and develop diabetes. There are two types of diabetes. Type-2 is usually associated with obesity and gets a lot more exposure because it goes hand in hand with the problems of today's western lifestyle.. Type-1 formerly known as "Juvenile diabetes" often *results in weight loss*. The cause of Type-1 is hard to pinpoint, and can spontaneously occur in otherwise healthy sized individuals (sorry if I scare anyone!), which is why CCC your previously healthy-sized grandmother's condition sounds like Type-1 diabetes.

Type 1 Diabetes is absolutely fatal without a lifelong commitment to proper insulin dosages, either via pump or injections. I am very much against pumping oneself full of pharmaceuticals but in the case of both types of diabetes it is necessary.

Both types are present in my family, the condition is not fraudulent nor is it an invention of big pharma. It is very real and you better do everything you can to prevent or treat it.


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

Not to be offensive or anything but reading your post I'm very worried about you...I think it's important to tell you should go see your psychiatrist because you are not having rational thoughts.


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

atticusp said:


> > Prescription drugs actually starts diabetes cause they make you gain weight.
> 
> I stopped reading there.


I know, why do people still think that being overweight causes diabetes? It increases the RISK not causes it directly and that's just for type 2 (even so, there have been roughly 12 genes linked to type 2 already, but still the myth about weight and diabetes remains!!).

As for type 1, I could go into a lot about about autoimmunity but I won't, if the op is bothered, they can read it themselves.



pariahgirl said:


> Not to be offensive or anything but reading your post I'm very worried about you...I think it's important to tell you should go see your psychiatrist because you are not having rational thoughts.


I agree, the thinking behind this is not logical at all and incorrect.


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

I think I have diabetes (type 1) or some of the food I eat is messing with my insulin. What do you think?


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

I gain and lose weight fast... I'm talking two pounds a day sometimes.. When I exercise I almost always gain weight the next day. I usually run for a half an hour in the mornings.


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

Are there ways to mess with someone's insulin?


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

^^ If you think you have type 1 diabetes you need to see a doctor and have your blood tested as soon as possible.
other symptoms are excessive thirst, hunger, peeing.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

PinkFloyd75 said:


> I know its real ,but what they make you believe is not real.


:no I just asked the Diabetus guy what he thought of this thread and he told me to tell you, "DIABETUS!!!"


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

Sadaiyappan said:


> I gain and lose weight fast... I'm talking two pounds a day sometimes.. When I exercise I almost always gain weight the next day. I usually run for a half an hour in the mornings.


Do you ever feel light headed or like you're going to faint?

Weight fluctuates through out the day depending on water retention, food intake, food outtake (if you know what I mean ) and what time of the day you weigh yourself.


----------



## atticusp (Feb 10, 2011)

Sadaiyappan said:


> I gain and lose weight fast... I'm talking two pounds a day sometimes.. When I exercise I almost always gain weight the next day. I usually run for a half an hour in the mornings.


That sounds more like standard weight fluctuation, which can range anywhere from 2-5 pounds in a 24 hour period. Even if you weigh yourself at exactly the same time every day, it's not guaranteed to be a steady number.

Still, I'm far from a medical professional, and if you're concerned about something as serious as this, I would go see a doctor ASAP.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

what kind of foods do u eat?


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

Indian food my mom cooks. Every now and then I eat out.


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

So rice and vegetables for lunch, possibly lamb fish or chicken too. And idli or dosai for breakfast and dinner every day. Thats all I'm going to eat from now on. And I drink around 2 - 3 liters of water a day.


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

THEuTASTEsOFeINKd said:


> Do you ever feel light headed or like you're going to faint?
> 
> Weight fluctuates through out the day depending on water retention, food intake, food outtake (if you know what I mean ) and what time of the day you weigh yourself.


I never feel light headed or like I am going to faint. But some days the veins on the undersides of my arms stick out when I tilt them downwards and angle them towards me. Some days the veins are barely noticeable. I'm not sure if it's food or stuff I touch that is causing the vein problem.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I am a type 2 diabetic, I am the worst offender at medicating it though. I will not elaborate any further as I know what my faults are without people telling me.


----------



## reliefseeker (Jul 21, 2010)

Environment, genes and other factors can contribute to diabetes though...

I'm one of those who got diabetes for no good reason at all, and it is a type 1 still. Everyday I have to take injection 3 times to control my blood sugar, and I miss out on certain anxiety medications because of the side effects that increase my blood sugar levels. 
So, its not like it can be prevented at all. Furthermore it'll be made worse with anxiety or other strong emotions.


----------



## Morticia (Mar 31, 2011)

It's true that the best thing for diabetes is to alter the way you eat and live. But diabetes is a very real disease. I know a few people that have it and it's absolutely dreadful. Having diabetes changes so many aspects of a person's life. I'm sure that some of the medications do make it worse but there are some that actually help. The reasons that we have so many medications that do make it worse and so many dangerous foods is that so many people care so much more about making money than producing quality products. But there are still a few people who do care and do put research into their products and make them where they can actually help people.


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

I can say that I was extremely healthy and in shape when at 18 I got type 1 diabetes. No doctor was able to tell me why I got it. Just for fun I guess, why not? 5-6 injections a day for the rest of your life.

It's awesome how life turns out this way.


----------

